# AIMC Class of 2017



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

whox heading to allama iqbal with me?


----------



## Hassan Qaisar (Nov 15, 2012)

me


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

There are FB groups for each college's class of 2017. Join AIMC's.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

AIMC...my most fav college
but dream of getting in there just remained a dream
hope u ppl had great time there:thumbsup: *best wishes for IqBALIanS* :cool!:


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

cud u send me the link...m unable to find aimc one...

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for the goodwill..no worries shalimar is good as well


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it is :cool!: But aimc is aimc


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

yeh tau hai...actually i was a bit disappointed for not getting into ke....but still thanks to almighty ALLAH....getting into aimc is a privilege itself...


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

No doubt it is
i have many friends in aimc all of them said that aimc is now so better than ke...so dont get disappointed
good faculty, fit environment, so0oo many parties, functions are lined up for you there:cool!:


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Haseeb Ahmad said:


> cud u send me the link...m unable to find aimc one...


https://www.facebook.com/groups/Iqbalians2012to17/


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

Aysha said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Iqbalians2012to17/


Is there one for PMC? All I could find was for Peshawar Medical College.


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

already found it but still thanks...


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

Never mind about the PMC group. I made one.


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

can any one tell me about the KEMU group ov dis year.......... still findng it


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Momna said:


> can any one tell me about the KEMU group ov dis year.......... still findng it


https://www.facebook.com/groups/378986898856460/?fref=ts


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahaha aysha u seem to be fb agent here:cool!:
never mind


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Hahaha aysha u seem to be fb agent here:cool!:
> never mind


I was actually thinking the same myself


----------



## db2216 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm a foreigner and I might be going to AIMC in a few days.
I have a few questions- Have classes already started? How is the hostel life? I've heard that electricity constantly goes out in Pakistan. Do medical universities have some sort of a generator? Is there any at all kind of a nightlife?


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

AOA,I Wanted some information about schedule of first year tests in march in AIMC.possible transfer in future is causing concerns! Don't want to miss important tests during transfer period. 
Thanks


----------

